# Office 365 >  >  Reset Button to reset values to default in Drop List (created in Form Control)

## saguilera

Hi everybody, I got a worksheet in Microsoft excel 365 that contain , let's say 2 drop list. Those drop list were created using developer tab - insert List Box (Form Control). Now, I need to create a "RESET FORM" button that once is clicked, reset the fields of those 2 drop list to first value that are "- Select - ". 
I have been trying to assign a few codes to this button ( reading a lot of post in this forum)  but none of them seem to works in my case. Also, I noticed that in others posts, answers assign a drop list to a cell, but in my case, mine drop list are like floating in my sheet, and have a range of value... i.e. I found this code:
Sub ResetDataVal()
    Sheets("Sheet1").Range("B5").Value = "- Select -"
End Sub

First, one of my drop list is on top of B5 but like I say, is like floating, I can move it to anywhere...
Second, I have assigned values from a range of cells (i.e $N$2:$N15$) and if I change B5 by my range... then when I click on button, all the range cells change to "- Select -"... and I don't want that

What I need: is  a RESET button (already created but not working) to my form that reset all my drop list from "number values" choose by user to "- Select -" when they click on RESET button.
In other words, I don't have idea how to do it... any help please !

----------


## energyman

Surely you need to have both lots of code run by the same function

----------

